# Smoked Horseradish ?



## need2smoke

Has anyone tried to smoke horseradish root? Had some at a small town fair but tasted like they just added liquid smoke to the horseradish. It tasted fine but I think it could be better.


----------



## flip me over

Sounds delish, with some nice roast beef.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Give it a shot and let us know how it worked out!

Scott


----------



## nick renn

So i was thinking of this... smoke the horseradish, then make a stock out of it and pump it into a brisket and make a traditional english style rub instead of a amercian one i.e. mustard, evaporated red wine etc, effectviely making an english roast dinner in a low and slow brisket..... Did you ever smoke the radish? what happened?


----------



## Kim Kuhlman

That sounds really yummy, Nick!  Did you ever try it out?

Kim


----------



## kelbro

I have a lot of horseradish root and I would like to find something new to do with it.


----------



## yetavon

I would love to try making some


----------



## Merryn

A friend of mine had smoked horseradish at a classy restaurant recently and stated that it was amazing.  I too would love to try it. My horseradish bulbs were planted about 3 months ago so when ready to harvest some I will try to smoke some tubers.


----------



## harryman

Anyone have a follow-up? I was looking for idea's about rubbing a brisket with horseradish pre-smoke,  wet or dry. This idea caught my attention and now I'm distracted! LOL


----------

